# Please help -- iPad/iTunes problem



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

This is way over my head, so I hope someone can help me.  

My son just got an iPad for Christmas.  He's attempting to download all of his CDs into iTunes (legitimate store-bought CDs).  All of them but one went through fine.  On this one, it only shows track numbers instead of the artist and songs.  Does anyone know how to make the song names appear?

I tried searching on the Internet, and the closest I found was to go to the Advanced menu and click on Get Album Artwork, which we did.  The instructions also said Get CD Track Names was another choice on the menu -- I see it there, but it's light gray, and not an available choice.

If anyone can help, we would really appreciate it.  Thank you!  : )


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps the CD he is trying to load is not in the Gracenote database. He can update the track names manually.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That will happen occasionally, especially with older cd's. Like Pigeon says, he'll have to do it manually.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you both!  : )


----------

